# My favorite feral disappeared



## FeralFrenzy (Nov 8, 2016)

So my favorite feral disappeared. She has been gone for about two weeks now. I know there is a possibility that she has died but I am hoping otherwise. Is it possible she is pregnant and went to hide and have her babies in private? If that is the case how long would she be away before she returned? Normally she was a dainty eater. She would eat small amounts and run away. Then she would come back in 10 -15 minutes and eat a bit more. Before she disappeared she was eating like she was ravenous. Also before she left her nipples were very visible. I don't know if that was a new thing or if it was always that way but I never noticed it. Any suggestions? Also I did check with the locals and walk around and look for her to no avail. I live in a small community and cats mostly go unnoticed so no one I talked to had any idea as to her whereabouts.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It must be tough, looking after ferals. Good thing they've got someone like you. Y'know, she just MIGHT show up in the yard sometime... Maybe she's out bulking up for winter? atback


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe still have some food available so she knows she can count on it?


----------



## FeralFrenzy (Nov 8, 2016)

I still feed the other cats so yes food is still available.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It seems like since she knows a reliable food source, she'd be back looking for food if she had her kittens. But I don't know anything about how pregnant cats behave. Hopefully, someone will have more information for you. I took care of a stray for 6 years, and he disappeared in September. In his case, I'm almost certain he died, but not knowing for sure is so hard. I hope your feral comes back, with our without kittens!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

It's hard when a cat goes off. So many questions, we're always looking, wondering, is the cat ok? Hate when this happens, feral or pet, it's very worrisome.


----------



## CatsRkids2 (Sep 2, 2016)

I feel your pain also.My take on it is the cat enjoyed some good food some shelter love and attention for a moment that maybe otherwise would have gone without the whole life. So for a time we are all happy and we know that never last long enough. I hope your kitty come back to you.


----------



## Luckykitty (Oct 5, 2011)

One of my favorite ferals also disappeared around 2 weeks ago. I'm sad about it. She was really pretty and sweet. I had hoped to get her spayed and find a home for her. I do have her kitten inside that I rescued. I've been caring for ferals around 3 years and eventually, most of them disappear. It's heart-breaking. I live in a small rural village and feed "my" cats twice a day, so they stick around. I hope that someone found her and adopted her, but unfortunately it's more likely she was either run over or poisoned. I know there are people in the village that put out poison for the feral cats. :-(


----------

